# Big big problem



## pinsoma1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Need some advice. I found out my Husband is Bi-sexual. I am okay with that, however keeping a close eye on everything. He has been setting up profiles, adding men to his messenger, and facebook, claiming there old friends, but I found the websites and there all for hookups etc. All these men live near us and know he is married with children. He has explicit conversations, even inviting them over. But thankfully its always a bad timing. Its always a continuous cycle.... he avoids taking about it too . I don't know what to say or do, it literally makes me sick to my stomach. HELP


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I do think a marriage can survive a spouse being bi-sexual, but it does depend on whether the bi-sexual spouse remains faithful (assuming you do not have an open marriage)

In your situation, your husband is looking outside of your marriage and I think you will get fed up with having to constantly check up on what he's doing or planning to do. You can't monitor him 24/7 and if he really wants to act on this, he eventually will or you will eventually start to resent having to constantly monitor what he's doing.

I'm sure he avoids talking because it's a difficult conversation, but for the sake of your marriage, I think you both need to openly discuss what he's feeling and what he wants and if it is to stay married and faithful, how his bi-sexual urges fit into the mix. 

Otherwise, it will continue to make you feel sick if you cannot trust him and he is not being honest with you or himself.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Im Bi-Sexual and my marriage is fine, I stay faithful to my H and dont bring another female into the bedroom.. he's perfectly okay with it, we have almost the same taste in females.. 

If there is a trust issue between you and your H then that maybe a problem. I dont think I could handle my H being Bi-Sexual.. dont think I could handle seeing him with another guy.. very bad image :nono:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i cant see it surviving. nor could i if my wife was bi (sorry amberlynn).


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a safety note here the tissue in the rectum is highly vascular and thin. Tearing and rupture is possible during sex making disease transmission a higher probability. If you're going to stay with your husband that is only your decision to make but PLEASE use every precaution to avoid contracting an STD. Take care.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me if he _was _bi-sexual other than then I'd have TWO sets of people to watch out for...

He'd have to be faithful, regardless of his tendencies....


----------

